# Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern



## Pizzatoni (19. Juni 2011)

*Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Hi,

wie man dem Titel ja bereits entnehmen kann, suche ich nach einem Programm, mit welchem ich die Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern verkleinern kann (damit der Internetuser nicht so große Datenmengen laden muss). Bisher habe ich Image Resizer genutzt, mit welchem ich die Bilder auf eine Größe von 280px × 187px verkleinert, jedoch ist die Dateigröße noch bei ca. 50KB und ich hätte diese gerne noch kleiner, da auf der Website ganz viele solcher Bilder sind und ich die Ladezeit verringern möchte 
Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Du kannst dazu IrfanView nutzen und das JPG in einer schlechteren Qualität abspeichern, dann wird das Bild zwar kleiner, aber die Qualität eben auch schlechter.


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Besteht auch die Möglichkeit die Qualität weiterhin auf einem hohen Niveau zu halten, aber die Dateigröße eben trotzdem zu verkleinern? 
Die Bilder sollte man schon noch gut erkennen können, damit man nicht jedesmal das Bild (durch Klicken) vergrößern muss 

Macht es vielleicht Sinn die Bilder im gif-Format abzuspeichern (auch wenn dies natürlich extrem viel Arbeit bei ein paar hundert Bildern macht und ich denn Quellcode wieder umschreiben muss)?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Naja entweder Bilder weiter verkleinern oder die Qualität runterschrauben.
GIF macht keinen Sinn, da dieses Format nur 256 Farben speichern kann. Gibt zwar auch Möglichkeiten GIFs mit mehr als 256 Farben zu erstellen, manche Webbrowser haben damit aber Probleme.


----------



## elektrosmog (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

TinyPic


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

@ghostadmin: Ok, aber welches Programm kann ich da am besten nutzen, um bei mehreren Bildern aufeinmal die Qualität zu verringern?

@elektrosmog: leider kann man bei diesem Programm nur die Bildgröße (Breite und Höhe) ändern und ich möchte die momentane Größe beibehalten und nur die Dateigröße verkleinern


----------



## Crysis nerd (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*



Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Macht es vielleicht Sinn die Bilder im gif-Format abzuspeichern (auch wenn dies natürlich extrem viel Arbeit bei ein paar hundert Bildern macht und ich denn Quellcode wieder umschreiben muss)?


 
Nein, gif Format ist, wie schon gesagt, sehr schlecht. JPG ist immer noch das beste.
Ich speicher meine Bilder in JPG mit qualität 85/100 , wobei man praktisch keine Qualitäts mängel sieht (nagut tut man schon, aber nur beim genauen hingucken). Ich finde bei dieser Regelschraube von 1-100 kann man recht schön rumspielen, was besseres wirst du nicht finden (jedenfalls nix, was normale menschen im Browser betrachten können).
Wenn du wirklich den besten Kompromiss aus Quali und Größe holen willst, lade dir mal die Probeversion von Photoshop, da kannst du dann mit direkter Vorschau sehen, wie das Bild aussieht und welche Größe es hat. Wenn du dann eine Quali ausgesucht hast, kannst du alle Fotos mit Irfanview umwandeln. (Falls du PS downloadest, frag nochmal bescheid, da gibts ein trick)
Achja: und es ist kaum arbeit alles umzuwandeln, irfanview erleichtert das Leben bei solchen Sachen schon extrem  

mfg
Lukas


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Steck doch einfach alles in ein .zip/.rar File ist doch viel leichter...


----------



## Crysis nerd (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

@PCuner: er möchte die BIlder auf einer Website zeigen. Außerdem bringt rar und besonders zip bei komprimierten Medien kaum was.
Der JPG algo komprimiert erst aufgrund der Bilddaten (sehr komplexe vorgänge) und danach nochmal mit einer ähnlichen verlustlosen methode wie Winrar bzw zip. Das würde kaum was bringen...

und @pizzatoni: wie gesagt, mit irfan view kannst du alle bilder auf einmal umwandeln


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

@PCuner: Wie Crysis nerd nun auch bereits gesagt hat: Die Bilder sollen auf einer Website angezeigt werden, weshalb mir ein Zip, bzw. Rar-Ordner sehr wenig bringt, weil ich diese ja nicht als Download anbieten möchte, sondern zum direktem Anschauen im Browser 
@Crysis nerd: ich wollte jetzt eigentlich nicht noch Irfanview auf dem Pc installieren, da ich ja bereits Gimp habe. Gibt es da vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit bei mehreren Bildern das ganze schnell zu machen?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

IrfanView hat auch ne Stapelverwaltung, damit kannst du alle Bilder in Sekunden in einer anderen Qualität abspeichern: Stapelverarbeitung Irfanview


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Oh sorry dann hab ichs falsch verstanden ^^


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

@ghostadmin: Kann man das mit Gimp genauso irgendwie machen?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Ich verwende Gimp schon länger nicht mehr, da ich Photoshop habe, aber ich glaube nicht das Gimp sowas hat, ansonsten frag einfach mal Google nach "Gimp Stapelverwaltung".


----------



## Crysis nerd (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Ich habe auf meinem PC auch Gimp, Photoshop, IrfwanView und diverse andere sachen zur bildbearbeitung  Also von daher, installier einfach Irfanview
es schadet nicht. Ich glaube Gimp hat das nämlich nicht...


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Ok, also ich habe jetzt mal IrfanView heruntergeladen und installiert...wo kann ich denn jetzt, wenn ich die Stapelverarbeitung geöffnet habe, die Qualität in Prozent einstellen?

so ich habe es gefunden, aber jetzt wenn ich "Starten" drücke, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei "riot.dll" nicht gefunden wurde, mal schauen ob man die irgendwo downloaden kann, wenn nicht, dann melde ich mich nochmal 
Danke soweit! ^^

Ok ich habe es geschafft, nochmals danke für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## chickahoona (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*

Bin ich hier der einzige der checkt dass 50kb fuer 280px × 187px schon ziemlich gut ist? Noch kleiner gehts einfach net wenn du noch was auf den bildern erkennen willst und da hilft auch kein anderes Programm wie dir hier alle Vorredner empfehlen. Wenn du die ladezeit deiner seite verringern willst dann gibts da andere mittel und wege.

Ich rede hier von .js nach unten packen, seite cachen, hoehere browser cache zeiten einstellen, css und html files "minimizen" sowie gzip kompression von deinen webserver aktivieren um nur mal ein paar zu nennen.
Guck dir mal https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/yslow/ an.

JS seitig gibts dann noch die moeglichkeit das laden von bildern zu verzoegern, dh sie erst zu laden wenn sie im browserfenster auch sichtbar werden (zB durch runterscrollen).


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Programm zur Verkleinerung der Dateigröße von jpg-Bildern*



chickahoona schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der einzige der checkt dass 50kb fuer 280px × 187px schon ziemlich gut ist? Noch kleiner gehts einfach net wenn du noch was auf den bildern erkennen willst und da hilft auch kein anderes Programm wie dir hier alle Vorredner empfehlen. Wenn du die ladezeit deiner seite verringern willst dann gibts da andere mittel und wege.
> 
> Ich rede hier von .js nach unten packen, seite cachen, hoehere browser cache zeiten einstellen, css und html files "minimizen" sowie gzip kompression von deinen webserver aktivieren um nur mal ein paar zu nennen.
> Guck dir mal https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/yslow/ an.
> ...


 
Du kannst nicht generell sagen, dass 50kb für so eine Auflösung wenig sind.. Es kommt VIEL mehr auf den Bildinhalt an. Wenn der Thread ersteller zb. gerade von Grafiken redet, die nur einen Farbverlauf oder einen Glanzeffekt haben, dann sind dafür 50kb viel zu groß. Die Bilder einer Website, bei der ich mitarbeite kommen zusammen auf 20kb (und das sind alle Bilder, die immer gebraucht werden für das Design). Also du kannst das so grob nicht einfach sagen, dass 50kb wenig sind...

Und von den Sachen von denen du danach redest... Das wäre nur die "letze Stufe".
1. Sowas wie höhere Browser Cache zeiten einstellen ist ja nur für einen selber da und nicht für flüchtige Besucher der Website (falls man das doch per Website manipulieren kann, dann hab ich mich vertan sry)
2. Wenn man die html und CSS Dateien per gzip Kompression verschickt, bringt das, so behaupte ich, bei weitem ncih so viel, als wenn man sich erstmal um die Kompression der Bilder gedanken macht. Außerdem entsteht dadurch natürlich mehr Serverlast, was auch zu langsamerem Laden der Seite führen kann (ich weiß ja nicht wie gut sein Server is und wie viele Besucher er hat)

Und dein "Späterladen" bringt meiner Meinung garnix... Ich meine wir leben in Zeiten von Browsern, die eh schon alles darstellen, was geladen wurde. Ich verstehe den Sinn dieses Vorschlags nich...


----------

